# snowboarder convert



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

urbanlegend said:


> Hi all
> 
> Ive just found that snowboarding is way more fun than skiing, and am heading to austria for a snowboard week at the end of the month. Im watching a snowboard on ebay and was wondering what people think of it? i can say its a well known brand? but i dont know anything in the snowboard world. Its a Kemper Upland series snowboard??? Should i steer clear?
> 
> Thanks Urbanlegend


Well first off, you need to get a board for your given weight that will work well. Secondly, if this is your first time getting into it, you don't need a top brand board, but something that will hold up easily. For beginners, in all honestly, most if not all boards will hold up fine, only when you hit the park and or start abusing it does the factor kick in for great board quality. I would look at getting a board to suit your weight style and getting one on the shorter end to help you learn turns quicker and pick it up faster. After you outgrow it within a year or two, then look to a different board.

To directly answer your q? I haven't heard of that brand in particular, but check out board scales online to get an idea what size board is good for your weight before pulling the trigger on a first time board.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

Thankyou for your response

That answers the quetion of should i jump straight in and spend a few hundred quid on a board, i think i will get the ebay one for now as it seems good enough to learn on.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Kempers are an old brand not sure when the stopped making boards but the came about in the late 80's they where decent back then but you are better of getting something fairly newer. Just shop around a bit once you figure out what board style you need. Lot of board shops online can easily find a decent board right now for little over 200 dollars or so.


----------

